# Jailkit broken...



## olma (28. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

habe gerade gesehen, dass ein Update fehlgeschlagen ist, weil Jailkit irgendwie nicht funktioniert:

```
insserv: Script jailkit is broken: missing end of LSB comment.
insserv: exiting now!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: error processing clamav-daemon (--configure):
subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
configured to not write apport reports
Errors were encountered while processing:
clamav-daemon
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
A package failed to install. Trying to recover:
debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
debconf: (TERM is not set, so the dialog frontend is not usable.)
debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline
debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Readline
debconf: (This frontend requires a controlling tty.)
debconf: falling back to frontend: Teletype
insserv: Script jailkit is broken: missing end of LSB comment.
insserv: exiting now!
```
Wie bekommt man das am besten gefixt?

Danke!


----------



## nowayback (29. Okt. 2011)

Moinsen,

kann es sein, dass du unstable oder testing einsetzt?

Grüße
nwb


----------



## olma (29. Okt. 2011)

Moin, Moin!

Ich werde mich hüten irgendwas nicht-finales auf ein Produktivsystem zu spielen... 

Der Fehler ist auch ur-plötzlich aufgetaucht. Beim Aufsetzen des Servers vor einer Woche war alles in Ordnung. Deshalb wundert mich das ja auch....

Hast Du einen Tip?

Gruß!


----------



## nowayback (29. Okt. 2011)

Moinsen,

es klingt ja stark danach als wenn da ein Fehler im Paket ist, bei dem ein Teil des Inhalts im Infobereich aufgetreten ist. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dir wirklich dabei helfen kann... Evtl. kannst du das Paket entfernen, das heruntergeladene Paket löschen und neu herunterladen und installieren. 

Alternativ hilft vielleicht auch schon ein apt-get install --fix-missing

Interessant wäre noch, woher du jailkit hast, denn laut Jailkit - chroot jail utilities gab es längere Zeit keine Updates.
Vielleicht solltest du da mal deine Quellen prüfen.

Ist aber alles nur ein Schuss ins Blaue...

Grüße
nwb


----------



## iddQQp (30. Okt. 2011)

Bitte poste mal dein /etc/init.d/jailkit Skript.


----------



## olma (1. Nov. 2011)

```
#!/bin/sh
#
# start/stop jailkit logging daemon.
#
# chkconfig: 2345 60 40
# description: chroot() jail wrapping utilities
### BEGIN INIT INFO
# Provides:             Jailkit
# Required-Start:       $syslog
# Required-Stop:        $syslog

# Default-Start:        2 3 4 5
# Default-Stop:         0 1 6
# Short-Description:    jailkit init
# Description:
#
###END INIT INFO

JK_SOCKETD=/usr/sbin/jk_socketd

test -x ${JK_SOCKETD} || exit 0

case "$1" in
    start)
        echo -n "Starting jailkit:"
        echo -n " jk_socketd"
        ${JK_SOCKETD}
        echo " done."
        ;;
    stop)
        echo -n "Stopping jailkit:"
echo -n " jk_socketd"
        killall ${JK_SOCKETD}
        echo " done."
        ;;
    restart)
                $0 stop
                $0 start
        ;;
        force-reload)
                $0 stop
                $0 start
        ;;
    *)
        echo "Usage: $0 {start|stop|restart|force-reload}"
        exit 1
        ;;
esac

exit 0
```
Es ist die Version 2.14, die Letzte.


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2011)

Ich vermute mal da fehlt ein Lerzeichen. Versuch mal bitte die Zeile:


```
###END INIT INFO
```
in:


```
### END INIT INFO
```
zu ändern.


----------



## olma (1. Nov. 2011)

Habe die Leerstelle eingefügt, apt-get update > apt-get upgrade:


```
Setting up clamav-daemon (0.97.3+dfsg-1~squeeze1) ...
insserv: Script jailkit.save.1 is broken: missing end of LSB comment.
insserv: exiting now!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: error processing clamav-daemon (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
configured to not write apport reports
                                      Errors were encountered while processing:
 clamav-daemon
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```


----------



## iddQQp (2. Nov. 2011)

Hi,

hier die richtige Syntax:


```
### BEGIN INIT INFO
# Provides:             jailkit
# Required-Start:       $syslog
# Required-Stop:        $syslog
# Default-Start:        2 3 4 5
# Default-Stop:         0 1 6
# Short-Description:    jailkit init
# Description:
### END INIT INFO
```
Wenns alls noch nicht will bitte hiermit mal versuchen:


```
#!/bin/sh
#
# start/stop jailkit logging daemon.
#
# chkconfig: 2345 60 40
# description: chroot() jail wrapping utilities

JK_SOCKETD=/usr/sbin/jk_socketd

test -x ${JK_SOCKETD} || exit 0

case "$1" in
    start)
        echo -n "Starting jailkit:"
        echo -n " jk_socketd"
        ${JK_SOCKETD}
        echo " done."
        ;;
    stop)
        echo -n "Stopping jailkit:"
        echo -n " jk_socketd"
        killall ${JK_SOCKETD}
        echo " done."
        ;;
    restart)
                $0 stop
                $0 start
        ;;
        force-reload)
                $0 stop
                $0 start
        ;;
    *)
        echo "Usage: $0 {start|stop|restart|force-reload}"
        exit 1
        ;;
esac

exit 0
```


----------



## olma (2. Nov. 2011)

Hallo iddQpp,

ersma vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Habe mal gleich den Info-Block rausgenommen und erhalte nach Aufruf von apt-upgrade trotzdem noch:

```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Setting up clamav-daemon (0.97.3+dfsg-1~squeeze1) ...
insserv: warning: script 'K01jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: Script jailkit.save.1 is broken: missing end of LSB comment.
insserv: exiting now!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: error processing clamav-daemon (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
configured to not write apport reports
Errors were encountered while processing: clamav-daemon
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
Ich verstehe es nicht, weil seit der Installation nichts am System geändert wurde. Aaaarghh....


----------



## iddQQp (2. Nov. 2011)

> 1 not fully installed or removed.


Okay tue folgendes.

apt-get remove --purge clamav clamav-daemon clamav-docs
apt-get install clamav
apt-get install clamav-daemon
apt-get install clamav-docs


Wichtig bitte in dieser Reihenfolge. Danach sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.
Es kann sein, dass du danach nochmal ein ispconfig update machen musst.



> Lade am besten mal das ispconfig tar.gz nochmal runter und starte das  update.php script und lasse vom update die Dienste neu konfigurieren.


----------



## olma (3. Nov. 2011)

Ich hatte es ja schon irgendwie geahnt:

```
apt-get remove --purge clamav clamav-daemon clamav-docs
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  clamav-base libclamav6 libtommath0
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  clamav* clamav-daemon* clamav-docs*
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 3269 kB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 39845 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing clamav-daemon ...
Stopping ClamAV daemon: clamd.
Purging configuration files for clamav-daemon ...
insserv: warning: script 'K01jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: Script jailkit.save.1 is broken: missing end of LSB comment.
insserv: exiting now!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: error processing clamav-daemon (--purge):
 subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
configured to not write apport reports
Removing clamav ...
Removing clamav-docs ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Errors were encountered while processing:
 clamav-daemon
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
Eigentlich macht es ja gar keinen Sinn hier weiter zu machen, aber.... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

```
apt-get install clamav
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Suggested packages:
  clamav-docs
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  clamav
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0 B/329 kB of archives.
After this operation, 606 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Selecting previously deselected package clamav.
(Reading database ... 39715 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking clamav (from .../clamav_0.97.3+dfsg-1~squeeze1_i386.deb) ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Setting up clamav (0.97.3+dfsg-1~squeeze1) ...
```
Schön, schön... 

```
apt-get install clamav-daemon
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Suggested packages:
  clamav-docs
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  clamav-daemon
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0 B/414 kB of archives.
After this operation, 852 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Selecting previously deselected package clamav-daemon.
(Reading database ... 39735 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking clamav-daemon (from .../clamav-daemon_0.97.3+dfsg-1~squeeze1_i386.deb) ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Setting up clamav-daemon (0.97.3+dfsg-1~squeeze1) ...
insserv: warning: script 'K01jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: Script jailkit.save.1 is broken: missing end of LSB comment.
insserv: exiting now!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: error processing clamav-daemon (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
configured to not write apport reports
Errors were encountered while processing:
 clamav-daemon
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
Neeeiiiinnnnn.....

Aber vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!


----------



## iddQQp (3. Nov. 2011)

hast du denn irgendwo ein Skript Namens jailkit.save.1 , wenn ja lösch es und versuchs erneut


----------



## nowayback (4. Nov. 2011)

Moinsen,

das Script jailkit.save.1 sollte sich irgendwo im /etc/init.d/rc* befinden. Beim bearbeiten des Original Scripts um das Leerzeichen einzufügen hast du die Datei höchstwarscheinlich nicht richtig geschlossen, wodurch diese Sicherheitskopie angelegt wurde.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## beyerservice (19. Dez. 2011)

hey, auch wenn das vielleicht sich erledigt hat:

bei mir waren 2 komische Zeilenenden (wahrscheinlich dos oder so) in der /etc/inid.t/jailkit .
Danach hatte ich keine Meldung von jailkit mehr.


----------

